# New 100 Gallon Tank



## jayce (May 1, 2013)

I have recently just stocked up my 100 gallon African cichlid tank and am having issues with deciding how many more fish i can get and what groupings of fish to get. So far its a 100 gallon build with a Eshopps 200 Wetdry filter, 900 gallon per hour return pump with 2 Koralia 1500s running on each side of the tank for good cross flow (if this seems too much please tell me). So far I have mostly peacocks in the tank but I will try to list the names as well as I know whats in there

1x Neon Blue Cichlid
1x blue peacock
6x synoodontis cats
2x electric blue ahli malawi peacock
1x rhino pleco
1x albino bristle nose pleco
1x Red Empress
1x Borleyi Cichlid
2x Neon Peacock Cichlid (they are I think the same as the neon blue, they have a yellow/blue coloration)
2x Crawfish, white and blue

Right now Im pretty sure that they are all male fish, which I might replace some of the males if hte overall opinion is we need females the fish store will trade them over for me. I would like some ideas about what to put in to the tank and what male/female combos to do or really anything you can tell me about what will work well with what I have.

I will try to post a picture of the tank soon. Right now Im seeing definite signs of fin nipping.


----------



## jayce (May 1, 2013)

Since I cant seem to edit the post I made, I forgot to add in two other fish

3x Gold Severum
2x Blood parrot/severum hybrid


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? What is the scientific name of the neon blue cichlid?


----------



## jayce (May 1, 2013)

If I remember right, its 60x18x22. Also I believe the neon blue cichlids name is, Aulonocara stuartgranti. Its a yellow/blue variety.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are doing all-male you want one of each and no look-alikes, so the extra Aulonocara stuartgranti neon blue would go.

The electric blue ahli malawi peacock is a Sciaenochromis fryeri? (Ahli is a common name for fryeri...the true ahli is not a fish that is really found in the hobby). You may want to lose the extra.

The empress and the borleyi may fight, both being blue fish with red on their bodies. They may consider each other look alikes.

Crayfish and other crustaceans may eat the fish (especially at night when they sleep on the substrate). And then when they molt, the fish are likely to eat them.

I'd shoot for 14 haps and peacocks in a tank that size. Possible additions to consider:
Aulonocara Ruby Red
Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri Maleri Island
Aulonocara turkis
Protomelas marginatus
Otopharynx tetrastigma
Placidochromis electra
Mylochromis ericotaenia

You could also do a Labidochromis caeruleus and a Pseudochromis acei or a breeding group of each.

If you wanted to do breeding groups, you would do less species and 1m:4f of each. Females are brown/silver. Don't combine peacocks or peacocks and fryeri to avoid crossbreeding. Maybe 4 species...possibly 5 depending on which you choose.


----------



## jayce (May 1, 2013)

Thankyou, I have the fishstore ordering me a good assortment and is going to trade in the old fish since they basically set up the tank like this lol, good store. Will the Severum and bloodparrots still be okay with 14 mix of haps and peacocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix them. Blood parrots are ungainly fish and may be unable to defend themselves. Not sure severum need the same husbandry as haps and peacocks or if they would be compatible. Also if you stock other fish, you would want to reduce the number of haps and peacocks to make room.


----------



## jayce (May 1, 2013)

Just making sure, 14 haps/peackocks should be fine with 6 syno cats and 2 plecos right?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds about right. You will have to make changes over the next year or two to get everything working smoothly, but it's a good start.


----------



## jayce (May 1, 2013)

I guess one last question I have, Right now Im utilising a Carbon Reactor media due to having a bit of driftwood and the tank just starting. I have heard many tanks that large dont use carbon at all on there systems and first question is. Is this true? Second question would be that if that is true what other media would you recommend i run?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes its true and if running a canister just bio media if a hob filter just the bio sponge in it. Carbon us only really needed to take out medicine and to help make the water a little clearer.


----------



## jayce (May 1, 2013)

I was thinking of using Fluval Lab Series Nitrate Remover, in the media reactor, Im using a Eshopps 200 wet dry filter and using a media reactor for carbon atm but it needs to be replaced soon with somthing else. Is the Fluval denitrator any good?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=15456


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why would you just not change the water to get rid of nitrate?


----------



## jayce (May 1, 2013)

That is What I have been wondering, just I have a media reactor is there anything that is highly recommended for its usage other then carbon that I dont seem to need. I just dont want to leave a useless reactor empty when it could be utilised for a better usage. Any recommendations on what to use it for?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Possibly it would be more appropriate for a marine tank? I don't find a need for chemical media in freshwater.


----------

